# Northern Utah Retriever Club



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any one have Call backs for the Open and the Qualifying yet?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

They finished up the Qual today about 4 pm our time, 3 scratches...16 to the land blind...8 to the water blind......7 to the water marks...I think 5 did the water marks, 2 failed.

If you want to shoot me a PM about a particular dog I might be able to tell you what I remember!


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Hope I got this right & sorry if not!

Qual results:

1st - #30 Cash's Midnight Deville - Jim McSweeney, owner; Lindsay Robinson, handler
2nd - #22 Jazz'D Up Black Cloud of Smoke SH - Dr. Rod Gardner, owner; Lindsay Robinson, handler
3rd - # 7 Gypsy Oak's White Knight - Lindsay Robinson, owner/handler
4th - #17 - Rocky Mtn's Sweet Addiction - Marty Leavitt, owner/handler
RJ - # 8 - Sunshine On The Rockies SH - Larry Ford, owner/handler


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I arrived near the end of the second series land blind, I know they started the second series with twenty dogs
The line was down the hill at an angle, across the road, cut off the corner of the dry pond and back up the hill
Not a long blind but a good change in elevation and terrain, the slope would carry the dogs too far downhill of the blind
Depth perception was a key factor as one of my training partners found out when he misjudged the location of the blind, the dog knew where it was


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry Rod! Edited the earlier post.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

I just heard that 8 dogs where called back to the 4th Series in the Open.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats to Jim McSweeney on the WIN with QAA Coop!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO Angela Niles and Nell on winning the OPEN. New FC-AFC!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Pure Sweetness! Congrats to Angie and Nell!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

That is awesome! Great job Angie and Nell.

Mike


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I arrived near the end of the second series land blind, I know they started the second series with twenty dogs
> The line was down the hill at an angle, across the road, cut off the corner of the dry pond and back up the hill
> Not a long blind but a good change in elevation and terrain, the slope would carry the dogs too far downhill of the blind
> Depth perception was a key factor as one of my training partners found out when he misjudged the location of the blind, the dog knew where it was


Sorry I missed you since I had to scratch the weekend. Hoping to make next weekend. With this weather, I wish it was in the Uintas already.


----------

